# Kastle Update - My Toothless Wonder



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle has had an interesting month. He ran full speed into Ikie on accident and did serious damage to two teeth. Requiring emergency x-rays and surgery.

 

He ripped his stitches and also got sprayed in the face by a skunk within the first week after his surgery.

It has healed up quite well.

This is causing a set back in terms of protection - he needs to wait quite awhile before we even begin. That tends to make him pretty pissy in his crate (and bite the bars) so he has to be muzzled on Sundays when protection starts.

He's going to look dumb when we start anyway...

So, we're focusing on obedience and tracking. He can now heel, that's really fun 






=




=
He will be entering his first flyball tournament after he turns a year, we've done quite a bit of work on that lately.




=
He also just turned 10 months old and will shortly (in April) be going to his first conformation show (SV).


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What a handsome guy!
Does he realize that he has his own "fan club"?.....I'm a founding member! LOL!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

robinhuerta said:


> What a handsome guy!
> Does he realize that he has his own "fan club"?.....I'm a founding member! LOL!


I'm in the fan club too!!! Laos has a tooth missing too.. bottom next to his canine.. I think it makes them look "interesting" LOL


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's very handsome :wub:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

He's so handsome! Growing up so fast though!!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Ouch !!!! Poor guy!!

He's still handsome as ever, even with a missing tooth.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Does he realize that he has his own "fan club"?.....I'm a founding member! LOL!


Count me in! 

LOVE that dog!!!!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

FG167 said:


>


My favorite picture!! he is sooo handsome!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

That first one of him in the stack: Be still, my beating Heart!!! 

Love the heeling pic, too. 

Just imagine him in another year...hopefully he'll be done with the stitches and stuff.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Ouch, that tooth looked horrible? Did he cry out when it happened? Kastle is a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

What a month. Knocked out teeth, vet visit, a skunk and no access to toys.

Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Poor baby. Kastle I hope you get better quickly so you can play to your heart's content. Wow you guys are having quite a spring. thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery w/no more bumps.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> What a handsome guy!
> Does he realize that he has his own "fan club"?.....I'm a founding member! LOL!


LOL awwww thanks everyone!!! No, he'd be clueless. He is not a...begging for pets from other people kind of dog  He is a mommy's boy! Unless you have a ball...hehe



Lynn_P said:


> I'm in the fan club too!!! Laos has a tooth missing too.. bottom next to his canine.. I think it makes them look "interesting" LOL


Yes, interesting  Do you have a picture? How did Laos lose his?



LARHAGE said:


> Ouch, that tooth looked horrible? Did he cry out when it happened? Kastle is a gorgeous dog.


I was not there. Jason got the unfortunate job of having been on watch when it happened, and having to call me at work with the news. Apparently, Kastle hit Ikie at an angle and Ike was blind to it so _Ike _yelped and hit the ground. Kastle picked up the frisbee and jogged back to Jason like no big thing. Jason saw blood running down the frisbee though so...This pup is _driven _let me tell you. Plus, he seems to be going through a phase right now and his drive is SKY high.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Also in the fan club! :wub: The flyball video is so cute, I love when he drops the ball on the first full run and then goes back to get it!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I enjoy your blog especially the videos. I actually came across your videos on YouTube before I knew you were a member here I also like Liesje page & video's...alot of good info for us novice handlers!

Kastle is proving to be a hardcharger with his injuries & drive. Those pics, OUCH! Nice recovery and the healing looks nice.

Handsome boy & keep the updates coming on your site


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW, handsome dog! (Despite the 'hillbilly' mouth)  

Who's his breeder, if you don't mind me asking? If he does well in both flyball and SchH, AND is a LC WL, that's pretty much my dream dog right there, LOL.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Kastle is just amazing!! I love him.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gee, im goin to the dentist tomorrow, thanks for reminding me


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

He's growing up so fast and looks beautiful. I would think of the muzzle wearing as great foundation for the Heel off leash with Muzzle exercise in French Ring! He can do it all!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Grim did that and took out the whole row of upper incisors.........hit a tree last January. Did not see the hit just the blood pouring out of his mouth when he brought the ball back for another throw. And I could here the teeth clacking in his mouth......

Keep an eye on the canines to make sure they don't show any signs of delayed damage.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He's still gorgeous! :wub: 

I'm actually more than likely going to be purchasing a puppy from his breeder sometime next year.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Poor Kastle!! I love that dog, he is gorgeous!! And I think he looks cool with the missing tooth, very masculine and tough..like a hockey player


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Yes, interesting  Do you have a picture? How did Laos lose his?


I'll have to take a picture.. he crushed his tooth diving for a ball. I think he must have hit a root or rock in the ground.. totally pulperized the roots.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Handsome boy & keep the updates coming on your site


I'm behind, I know - I am working on them both this weekend though! I keep a list so I can update all the important stuff (videos, pictures) so hopefully after this weekend 



Konotashi said:


> Who's his breeder, if you don't mind me asking? If he does well in both flyball and SchH, AND is a LC WL, that's pretty much my dream dog right there, LOL.


Rinus Bastiaansen - Kennel von der Daelenberghtte

Yup, Kastle is pretty much the dog I was hoping for when I got my DS (that was a failure) so I am soooooooo pleased with him and always just a tad surprised he is mine 



jocoyn said:


> Grim did that and took out the whole row of upper incisors.........hit a tree last January.
> Keep an eye on the canines to make sure they don't show any signs of delayed damage.


Holy cow!!! Did you have to do surgery? They wanted to do surgery with no x-rays at the e-vet but they would have missed that embedded incisor so I'm SO glad I went to MSU instead!!!

The vet (and Rinus) warned me about the canines too. That's why we aren't doing any protection - I want to make sure the canine is solidly rooted and the gums are fully healed (so his canine won't slide into that big empty hole where the two incisors were). I am going to re-do his dental x-rays (I didn't post the originals here but I did have them done) with his hips for his a-stamps at the end of the summer. If all is clear, *then* I'll start protection with him. 



GatorDog said:


> He's still gorgeous! :wub:
> 
> I'm actually more than likely going to be purchasing a puppy from his breeder sometime next year.


Wooo!!!! That's exciting!! I :wub: Rinus puppies!!!



Lynn_P said:


> I'll have to take a picture.. he crushed his tooth diving for a ball. I think he must have hit a root or rock in the ground.. totally pulperized the roots.


Ouch!!! Well, knowing Kastle, if it wasn't Ike, it would have been a tree, a rock, the car....LOL


----------

